# red rose loft



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

im wondering on the material list, the metal roofing, how much will i need. it reads on the material list 

4--26" metal roofing 48" long


4--26" metal roofing 42" long

im on home depot website and they sale a 14ft metal roofing that is 36 in wide. does that mean i have to buy 3 of these metal roofs (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Metal-Sa...H=REC-_-product-6-_-204254759-_-204255166-_-N) if i want to make clean cuts. thanks. im looking at the sample red rose lofts and it doesnt look like i need that much. am i wrong?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

looks like you'll need to get 3 pieces of that at that size, and then you'll have a bunch left over. you shoudl be able to call a lumber hard and order pieces exactly the size you need. cutting this stuff sucks unless you have the right tool. the extra cost of the custom order more than offsets the cost of the right tool.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

opinions may vary on this, but when i had my red rose loft, which i loved and the birds thrived in it, i had wished that i changed the design slightly and not included the fin on the top, just using a regular ridge vent method. the gap at the top for me let too much snow in in the winter and i ended up covering that gap to avoid it which defeated the purpose completely. had i to do it over again, i would lose the fin at the top too.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

aarongreen123 said:


> opinions may vary on this, but when i had my red rose loft, which i loved and the birds thrived in it, i had wished that i changed the design slightly and not included the fin on the top, just using a regular ridge vent method. the gap at the top for me let too much snow in in the winter and i ended up covering that gap to avoid it which defeated the purpose completely. had i to do it over again, i would lose the fin at the top too.


Well thaaaaaaaaank you!! Boy that fin now really makes sense! I couldn't understand the purpose. Air flow, eh?

Here the fin would funnel snow and make it a kite with our hefty winds.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i idea of it is good and it sure seems to work for some, but just the way i had it positioned wasn't the best. i think the intent is to also keep them from perching on it?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

aarongreen123 said:


> i idea of it is good and it sure seems to work for some, but just the way i had it positioned wasn't the best. i think the intent is to also keep them from perching on it?



I too wondered if that was one (of several possible) benefits...


----------



## Skyglider (Mar 9, 2014)

aarongreen123 said:


> i idea of it is good and it sure seems to work for some, but just the way i had it positioned wasn't the best. i think the intent is to also keep them from perching on it?





Silver Wings said:


> I too wondered if that was one (of several possible) benefits...


Another way to prevent birds from perching on the ridge of a roof is to install posts at both ends of the ridge and run a taunt length of monofilament fishing line about 3 inches above the ridge.

A fast food place with outdoor tables had a roof with pipes running about a foot below the roof. They tried to stop birds from perching on the pipes for quite a while by trying to stop customers from feeding the birds. They failed until they installed the fishing line above the pipes. Never saw a bird perched on the pipes after that.

Skyglider


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

guys/girls what happened to their website? i was going to start it and now it no loner there? ) : what am i going to do now lol aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll help I still remember every inch of that loft.


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

aarongreen123 said:


> I'll help I still remember every inch of that loft.



thanks! I have the delivery from lowes coming in on Wednesday. I thought i was going to need to return all this stuff. is there not a sticky of their setup somewhere on this website? Ive looked but couldn't find any.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Newb, I can fix you dilemma. I printed off the directions to the loft build when I did mine. I can see if I can scan them and put them on this post. If not I can send you a copy, if you would like.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just looked its a lot of pages to scan If you pm me with your address I will send you a copy


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I just looked its a lot of pages to scan If you pm me with your address I will send you a copy


I sent you a email address if that's what you need. Thanks so much


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your papers are all printed out. I will send them out tomorrow.


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Newbie, Your welcome. The bird has flew the coop. Thats pigeon talk for you package is on its way by snail mail. Have a nice day.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Newbie.


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

i take it you got my envelope? just a token of appreciation.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes Thanks. Glade I could help.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

NewbieB, I'm late on this thread, but doing the math, a 14' sheet of roofing is 168 inches(14*12). 

Nevermind the width, you'll have overlap of a few inches, but that will help seal the roof too. 

168/48 is 3.5 pieces. 168/42 is 4 pieces. Judging an 8 lenth for the Red Rose, three pieces, lapped, will cover the length of the loft, so two sheets should do you. 

One gives you four 42" lengths with none left over. You'd lap these across the length of the loft.

The second piece, cut into three 48" lengths will cover the length of the loft, with lapping, and you'd have two foot scrap to do something with.


----------

